# Post a Random Science Video



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

For some reason I watched this...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Oh no gurl you didn't. I am about to flood this nerd thread for realz!!!!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

@AnneM 

On the topic of birds I'm sad my bird won't let him help him with his pin feathers. Some birds like the help some don't. But his pin feathers look quite ready to "break". Oh well. He misses out.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Oh no gurl you didn't. I am about to flood this nerd thread for realz!!!!


Awesome.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Stable Genius that's us too much scorpio


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Man, I miss my old youtube acct. It was so packed with good stuff. Now I have to dredge it up from my memory...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Eren Jaegerbomb After @Stable Genius I think youre the forum member I most want to meet in real life.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Man, I miss my old youtube acct. It was so packed with good stuff. Now I have to dredge it up from my memory...


I have lots of liked videos some have been blocked, deleted or made private.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> @Eren Jaegerbomb After @Stable Genius I think youre the forum member I most want to meet in real life.


Haha. I might be a tad boring IRL.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I have lots of liked videos some have been blocked, deleted or made private.


Guuurrrrrl wat you be watchin up on the tube....


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Guuurrrrrl wat you be watchin up on the tube....


All sorts.

But my favourites, prophetic words, comedy, music.

And these:

* *


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Haha. I might be a tad boring IRL.


   

All I do IRL is read, work jigsaw puzzles, walk around looking for dandelion greens to eat, go to cemeteries, stare into space. Don't let AnneM scare you; Anne Marie is way more chill. PerC is just how I party in a totally imaginary way...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


>


Ha!! I've seen this one!!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Introduction to psychology as a science:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Characteristics of Life:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Yall I have sexual feelings for ur anus.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

AnneM said:


> Yall I have sexual feelings for Uranus.


😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆

The methane of uranus.....oh man God has SUCH a great sense of humor.

Uranus reminds me of myself, just like kind of drunk wobbling around out there.


----------

